# Mojo surf Casting Rod



## DDP (May 8, 2014)

Just bought a 12 foot mojo surf casting rod only to learn that they are designed to be used with braid. I have a penn squall 15 that I was going to match the rod with, but it has 17lb mono spooled on it. Do you think the rod and reel is a good pairing? Was wondering if I should switch to braid or keep the mono? Will the mono damage the guides? I will mainly be using the rod for Red Drum fishing and Cobia from the surf and piers. I hate wind knots and tangles that is why I am not to found of the braid, especially since this is my first casting rod. If I do switch to 30lb braid should I still use a shock leader when casting 8 and bait? Help? Suggestions? thanks!


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

You can use mono with any rod, if the guides can handle braid then they'll certainly be okay with mono.


----------



## DDP (May 8, 2014)

I watched a video and a guy from st.croix said they were only designed for braid. Maybe I misunderstood him


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

I had that exact set up a few years ago and it will cast mono fine. You can tie on a 50# mono leader and it will work just fine. I ended up getting rid of the rod b/c it was just too stiff for my taste, nothing against the rod, I just like a little more action on the tip.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

if you do switch to braid, I'd go w/ at least 50-60# braid tied on as a shock leader. I used 80# braid and never had a break off w/ the shock leader. Good rule of thumb, whatever weight you're throwing x 10 for your shock leader strength.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Braid is designed for fishing spinning reels off the surf when using artificials.
It's for fishing different water columns, high, medium or low.
It doesn't do well laying on the sand. Braid nicks and chafes. A braid 80
shocker isn't the answer. it doesn't help.
Keep everything the way it is now. Just add a 60lb. mono. shock leader and
you're all set to go.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've got a 12ft mojo and use mono. I,ve thrown it with a 6500 and 7500 abus and 30h saltist up to 8 and a good size head and have no problems. 6'n bait seems to be the sweet spot for me.


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

Mojo is the **** , I love mine to death loads up beautifully and has plenty back bone. Thinking of putting my daiwa saltist 2 speed on it


----------



## DDP (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the input...the rod cast great with mono.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

mully said:


> You can use mono with any rod, if the guides can handle braid then they'll certainly be okay with mono.


Not true.....many of the "braid friendly" rods are wrapped with low riders, having a 20mm gathering guide. Mono simply will not be as effective with this configuration....even mono with comparable diameter.....


----------



## DDP (May 8, 2014)

dsurf said:


> Not true.....many of the "braid friendly" rods are wrapped with low riders, having a 20mm gathering guide. Mono simply will not be as effective with this configuration....even mono with comparable diameter.....


What do u mean by not as effective? Are u talking about casting distance? Will the mono damage the guides over the long term?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

DDP said:


> What do u mean by not as effective? Are u talking about casting distance? Will the mono damage the guides over the long term?


Comment applies to spinning setup only.......not conventional....believe you have a Mojo conventional setup.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DDP said:


> What do u mean by not as effective? Are u talking about casting distance? Will the mono damage the guides over the long term?


Mono will not damage guides, but braid can damage guides, depending on what they are made of.

Since he specifically mentioned a smaller guide size, he's talking about distance . . . Of course, guides can always be changed !


----------

